# Rodney play for Bobcats?



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

What do you think of the possibility of Rodney White will be drafted by the Charlotte Bobcats in the expansion draft?

Rodney White is playing good basketball in limited minutes. He needs to get some more minutes. Is he protected by the Nuggets? I would love to see White go to Charlotte. He'll get the chance to play more minute and close to home.

I also would love to see Charlotte draft Ben Gordon. I just don't think drafting high-schooler and european who needs seasoning and development (Dwight Howard, Josh smith, Pavel Podkolzine) would be a good idea to start a franchise (except for LeBron). Okafor would be a better pick, but I doubt his availability at #4.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Although I haven't seen Rodney play that much but I have heard many good things, the more local players who either played HS ball, college ball or NBA here will bring in fans. 

And for the draft situation, it so hard to really choose who you want your team to revolve around. I really would like to see Ivan Chiarev play against the likes of Okafor or Dwight Howard. Nelson has really impressed me as of late, he is quick and his shot always seems to go in. Only problem I have is his size, even though I am big fans of TJ Ford and Raymond Felton, they both play a different type of game,they are more of a distributing guard while Jameer is a shooter, I can see Jameer being another Dajuan Wagner.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Although I haven't seen Rodney play that much but I have heard many good things, the more local players who either played HS ball, college ball or NBA here will bring in fans.
> 
> And for the draft situation, it so hard to really choose who you want your team to revolve around. I really would like to see Ivan Chiarev play against the likes of Okafor or Dwight Howard. Nelson has really impressed me as of late, he is quick and his shot always seems to go in. Only problem I have is his size, even though I am big fans of TJ Ford and Raymond Felton, they both play a different type of game,they are more of a distributing guard while Jameer is a shooter, I can see Jameer being another Dajuan Wagner.


Yes, Nelson have been impressive all season. He's definitely a first round pick. Why only first round pick? I don't question his determination and toughness. I am also not one of those who consistently bash undersized PG. But, I am concern with his built. His arms are short. I don't hink he will ever be a big time scorer like he is doing right now in college. He can be decent though if he can show that he can run a team in the NBA with his playmaking ability. 

I think at best his rookie season will look similar to Jay Williams. They're similar in terms of their size ( Jay Will is taller but both have short arms) and they're score-first PG. But, if he's for real and he manage to improve his playmaking ability ... I'd say he is going to become the next Tim Hardaway 

I like Felton better, but at #4 my pick is Gordon.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

It easy to see many of you guys assesments of Jameer Nelson havent followed him no more than 1 or 2 years. hes very mcuh a Passing Pg but with the team St Joes has fielded the last 2 years hes had to take on a bulk of the scoring. That being said hes a great prospect and the Dajuan Wagner comparison was:sour: 

Sorry Charlotte


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

BEEZ, you are right, I just remembered his freshman year with Marvin O'Connor, honestly and this is all true, I said this kid is going to be great. With this years games he shot alot, and he has to. Freshmen year he was a distributor and not really an option, I just figured he grew into the type of shooting PG and shyed away from the "true PG" status.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> BEEZ, you are right, I just remembered his freshman year with Marvin O'Connor, honestly and this is all true, I said this kid is going to be great. With this years games he shot alot, and he has to. Freshmen year he was a distributor and not really an option, I just figured he grew into the type of shooting PG and shyed away from the "true PG" status.


honestly though. I'm actually glad that he has scored more because that has gotten him recognized which is ashame, because that shows how much true PG's mean these days when just they're natural leadership abilities arent enough


----------

